

France Seeks to Shed Reputation for Rudeness to Woo Tourists - rpm4321
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/43c276a6-f859-11e3-815f-00144feabdc0.html

======
bfwi
I'm running into a paywall. But, I just went to Paris and all the parisians we
met (waiters, store owners, etc.) were really nice. I've been going to Paris
for quite a few years, and I think the new generation is way more hospitable
than the last. Good on them.

